# GAF to Certainteed switch



## jelisak (Feb 14, 2006)

My roofer showed me a GAF dimensional brochure and now is wanting me to buy Certainteed.

He claims that the plants from the North are shipping shingles down to FL which meet Florida's codes and guarantees are "just about" the same.

Questions:

Do I have to worry about Certainteed's Northern plant shingles meeting Florida's code?
Do all shingles automatically have AR (Algae-Resistance)?
Is there much difference between the companies warranties?
What about filing claims - is there much difference between the two companies?
Which is better GAF 40 year or Certainteed 40 year.
Does this contractor sound shady to you?
Thanks


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes, you need Metro-Dade approval for roof coverings in Florida.

No, shingles do not all have algae resistance, but those that do will say it on the packagaing. Tamko shingles are all AR, I believe.

not sure about certainteed's warranties, so I cannot comment, but he sounds just a little shady.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

The Certainteed Landmark 40's are all AR. Elk shingles are stain resistant. Timberlines are ordered as so, I believe. Between the Timberline and Landmark, I would just choose by color. There is quite a difference in color between brands, even if the color name is the same.


----------

